# Sicherheitsprüfung für elektronische Reisepässe überlistet



## Newsfeed (30 September 2008)

In einem Video eines Sicherheitsspezialisten ist zu sehen, wie ein Pass-Scanner einen nachgemachten ePassport ausliest und die Daten des verstorbenen Elvis Aaron Presley nebst Foto auf dem Bildschirm anzeigt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

